
Trump bans American businesses from doing business with Cuba - shifte
https://www.nytimes.com/2017/06/16/us/politics/cuba-trump-engagement-restrictions.html?smprod=nytcore-iphone&smid=nytcore-iphone-share
======
IanDrake
I'm having a hard time recalling when a policy of isolating a communist
country has worked to democratize it.

Can anyone think of one?

------
devhead
“We will not be silent in the face of communist oppression any longer,”

... but we will be happy to sell weapons to the saudis and keep buying their
oil while they oppress their people?

